# WI FI , number



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a Linksys wifi box. Which number is the code to program into my phone. I don't even know If I'm asking the proper question, so go easy on me...TIA


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Username admin, password admin is a common default user/password for linksys routers. If that doesn't work then reset the router to factory default by holding in the reset button for 30 seconds. If it still doesn't work then post back with your model number.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Are you trying to use your phone over wifi?

If so you just go to network settings on phone and select your wifi Id and join it.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Maybe I'm not understanding the question, but I think the question is how to find out what the network key is so the phone can login to the wifi router.

Correct me if I'm mistaken.

If so, then the network key can be found in the admin interface of your router.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Network Key. I will look for that. Yes, we have out of town company and Im going to hook up my router. There are alot of numbers, but I don't even what to look for . Thanks I'll look when my eyes can focus.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

lan mac address
wan mac address

Is network key one of those numbers?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Model number wrt54g3g-st


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

||Downhome|| said:


> Are you trying to use your phone over wifi?
> 
> If so you just go to network settings on phone and select your wifi Id and join it.


I don't know my wifi ID.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone, called my internet provider they helped me out.


----------

